

Why did Tesla's stock go up? Reading between the lines of Tesla's $500m offering - senith
http://www.graduatetutor.com/corporate-finance-tutoring/signaling-in-corporate-finance/

======
senith
Tesla's still going up. Despite negative signals!!

